# Health Alert, Suspended Flights From Several Countries, Quarantine Level Updates Dec 29, 2020



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines*​ 
*December 29, 2020*​ 
*Health Alert for U.S. Citizens in the Philippines: Updated Travel Information Related to the Ongoing COVID-19 Pandemic*

Through January 15, 2021, the Philippine government has suspended all flights from the United Kingdom and will bar entry to travelers originating or transiting from the following locations: the United Kingdom, South Africa, Switzerland, Italy, Denmark, Israel, Hong Kong, Spain, Ireland, the Netherlands, Singapore, Lebanon, Japan, Canada, Germany, Sweden, Australia, France, Iceland, and South Korea. 

Passengers already in transit, or who were in any of the locations listed above within 14 days of their arrival in the Philippines, and who arrive before December 30, 2020, will be allowed entry but are subject to a mandatory 14-day quarantine, regardless of a negative RT-PCR result. 

For more information, see the Manila International Airport Authority website. 

The Philippine government also announced that the following quarantine classifications will be in effect through January 31, 2021:

*General Community Quarantine (GCQ): *

Luzon – National Capital Region (Metro Manila), provinces of Batangas, Isabela and Santiago City; 
Visayas – cities of Iloilo and Tacloban; and 
Mindanao – Iligan City, Lanao del Sur, Davao City, and Davao del Norte. 

All other areas are placed under Modified General Community Quarantine (MGCQ). 

As a reminder, the Philippine government mandated all persons to wear full-coverage face shields together with face masks while in public places. Local governments continue to implement additional requirements to slow the virus’ spread. For more information, please see our COVID-19 information page. 

*___*
For further information:   

-See the State Department's travel website for the Worldwide Caution, Travel Advisories, Alerts, and the Philippines Country Specific Information.   
-Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.   
-Contact the U.S. Embassy in Manila, Philippines, located at 1201 Roxas Boulevard, at +(63) (2) 5301-2000, from 7:30 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. Monday through Friday. After-hours emergency number for U.S. citizens is +(63) (2) 5301-2000.   
-Call 1-888-407-4747 toll-free in the United States and Canada or 1-202-501-4444 from other countries from 8:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m. Eastern Standard Time, Monday through Friday (except U.S. federal holidays).


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another link from GMA News:

In an advisory, the Department of Transportation said effective midnight of December 29, 2020 all passengers originating from the following countries will not be allowed to enter the Philippines:

United Kingdom
Switzerland
Denmark
Hong Kong
Singapore
Ireland
Japan
Germany
Australia
Iceland
South Africa
Italy
Israel
Spain
Netherlands
Lebanon
Canada
Sweden
France
South Korea
The ban will last until January 15, 2021

“Passengers already in transit or who had been in any of the flagged countries within 14 days from entry into the Philippines and who arrive before December 30, 2020, will be allowed entry but they shall be subjected to strict quarantine and testing protocols (mandatory 14-day quarantine in OWWA and DOT accredited facilities) despite getting a negative RT-PCR result,” the DOTr said. 

Full News article here Philippine travel ban expanded to 20 countries amid threat of new coronavirus variant —officials


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I just read the report from the Philippines government that listed 19 countries that no inbound flights will be permitted from Dec 30 to Jan 15th. The USA was not on that list. Does this mean they are allowing travel from all of us? Also, I hope to have my vaccination shot in the next month or so. Anybody have anymore information on this?

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I just read the report from the Philippines government that listed 19 countries that no inbound flights will be permitted from Dec 30 to Jan 15th. The USA was not on that list. Does this mean they are allowing travel from all of us? Also, I hope to have my vaccination shot in the next month or so. Anybody have anymore information on this?
> 
> art


US just added to list!









DOH still waiting for confirmation of report of new COVID-19 variant in US


"[T]hat's the policy. Any country that has reported the UK variant will be subjected to a temporary ban," Health Secretary Francisco Duque said when asked about other countries that have recorded cases of the new COVID-19 strain.




www.philstar.com





Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> I just read the report from the Philippines government that listed 19 countries that no inbound flights will be permitted from Dec 30 to Jan 15th. The USA was not on that list. Does this mean they are allowing travel from all of us? Also, I hope to have my vaccination shot in the next month or so. Anybody have anymore information on this?
> 
> art


Still only spouses.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Gary, So only spouses of the filipino citizen can return to the country?

WOW! I guess I need to forget about coming back to the Philippines. I have been involved with a lady there, but I guess it is useless to think I can come there to be with her. 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Bidrod---I didn't see the USA on the list. But, Gary said I couldn't travel there any ways because only spouses of the filipino citizen can travel there.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Bidrod---I didn't see the USA on the list. But, Gary said I couldn't travel there any ways because only spouses of the filipino citizen can travel there.
> 
> art


The USA is now on the list, added today. No sign of tourists being allowed in. The problem as I see it is the Philippines is so behind the curve with the vaccine that would they let anyone in if there own population hasn't been vaccinated. You can imagine vaccinated tourists getting free range when their citizens are restricted.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My Asawa, who is there now in NCR with our son, said with regard to US spouses/kids, the hotel quarantine is now 14 days regardless of testing at airport. If true, no way I could do that unless spent the $ to stay at the Ascott or similar and have a whole apartment. Guess we'll wait this one out until the Covid dust settles, just in time for Carlsberg to hit. lol.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Philippine bans entry of travelers from US 

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

bidrod said:


> Philippine bans entry of travelers from US
> 
> Chuck


Yeah, I got a letter from the US Consulate saying that the US was on the list, along with 20 other countries.



> *United States Embassy Manila, Philippines
> United States Consular Agency Cebu, Philippines
> 
> January 1, 2021 (corrected version sent January 2, 2021)
> ...


----------

